
Serverless computing on DC/OS with Galactic Fog - realbot
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2016/07/20/serverless-computing-dcos-galactic-fog/
======
markonen
In my book, the innovation in Lambda is, above everything else, about the
billing model. My company moved the work of 40 dedicated servers onto Lambda
and in doing so decimated our costs. Paying for 1500 cores (our current AWS
limit) in 100ms increments has been a game changer.

I'm sure there are upsides to adopting the same programming model with your
own hardware or VMs, but the financial benefit of Lambda will not be there.

~~~
jadbox
Isn't the cost significantly higher? Even with bulk pricing, lambda was more
than 8x more expensive than ec2 for constant computing.

~~~
imglorp
It depends on your traffic.

If you have a million 1ms transactions per second, you'll spend $500k/month,
or $6m/year.

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/lambda-tools/pricing-
calculator.htm...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/lambda-tools/pricing-
calculator.html)

~~~
mej10
That pricing calculator isn't correct.

From the AWS Lambda pricing page:

    
    
        Duration is calculated from the time your code begins
        executing until it returns or otherwise terminates,
        rounded up to the nearest 100ms
    
    

So it would really be closed to $1 million per month.

------
happyslobro
How do Mesosphere ops (who are developers first, maybe not so experienced with
the operations side) normally manage these services, like Gestalt? How do you
keep track of what should be running and how resources should be allocated? Do
you just install directly from this service repository, and then update
resource allocations as needed, through Marathon or the service itself? Or, do
you have a system for managing and versioning the entire cluster?

I'm new to Mesosphere, and right now, I'm figuring out a process for managing
the cluster that would work well for a small but growing team. It would be
nice to have a specification of what the cluster should look like, and how it
has changed over time. For that, I'm thinking of having a "{company}-DC" git
repository with a collection of Ansible playbooks that would set up the DCOS
cluster, and then install, configure and set up scaling policies for the
services and applications that we want to run. Is this how most people do it?
Do you see problems with the general idea of keeping all of Mesosphere under
configuration management? Where do secrets fit into this, where do you store
them and how do you make them available to your applications?

~~~
tobilg
Also, there's a tool called mesosctl
([https://github.com/mesoshq/mesosctl](https://github.com/mesoshq/mesosctl))
if you want to start small.

------
fizzbatter
I'm very clueless to this new architecture, but a concern i frequently hear
about is lockin (both in language and vendor).

Does this style of computing / engineering hinder open source adoption in
languages? Eg, OS images pre-setup with some type of PHP-style provider,
letting you run whatever language you want with low startup time to handle
each request?

I'm sure much of this is way off the mark, so to explain it differently, i'd
love to be able to work with a Rust framework tailored to this "serverless"
model, and hosted on any generic box i want (or fleets of boxes, etc).

And of course, apologies for the ignorance i'm sure is visible :)

------
the_arun
If we want to replace AWS Lambda with self hosted service for Java, what are
the recommendations? Apache Mesos ?

~~~
tobilg
Actually, Galactic Fog runs on DC/OS which is at it's core a Mesos
distribution. As far as I understood it can't currently run Java lambdas...

~~~
crispywalrus
So their docs seem pretty clear that their lambda engine runs jvm based
languages. Or at least java and scala, but if you can run java you can run
scala and clojure and jruby etc.

